# Deposit DirecTv Service



## Deputy228 (Dec 6, 2011)

Unfortantly my credit is terrible,I was told I had to put a 300.00 deposit down for services.Is there anyway around the deposit or is it what I need to pay to get services?Thanks.


----------



## TigersFanJJ (Feb 17, 2006)

Not 100% sure but I doubt there is any way around it. More bad news is that deposit is most likely for non-dvr receivers. If so and you want a dvr, you will have to pony up even more cash up front.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Yep, you will need to pay the upfront lease fees on all advanced equipment.
SD non DVRs Free

SD DVR $99
HD non DVR $99
HD DVR $199.

The only way around this is buy/lease your equipment from solid signal and put it up yourself, you may save some money, but more then likly it will still cost you $300 in equipment. Dish, Wire, fittings, and time.

But when you go to activate, they may still make you put up your first months service.

If you are really serious, save your money, pick out the equipment you want, and just have DirecTV do it.

The $300 is also credited back over the term of your lease.


----------



## cariera (Oct 27, 2006)

damondlt said:


> The only way around this is buy/lease your equipment from solid signal and put it up yourself, you may save some money, but more then likly it will still cost you $300 in equipment. Dish, Wire, fittings, and time.


Or go the owned equipment route through Directv, the cost would probably be about the same, but you would not be eligible for the new customer discounts



> The $300 is also credited back over the term of your lease.


It's credited back over the term of your service @ $5/month, and you forfeit any unused portion if you terminate before 60 months. Something also to keep in mind if you don't view Directv as a long term solution.


----------



## PK6301 (May 16, 2012)

Deputy228 said:


> Unfortantly my credit is terrible,I was told I had to put a 300.00 deposit down for services.Is there anyway around the deposit or is it what I need to pay to get services?Thanks.


Not to be Nosey, But when did you last talk to Directv about what the Deposit would be? I know my credit is in the crapper, but they approved me without a deposit. It never hurts to ask again..


----------



## n3vino (Oct 2, 2011)

PK6301 said:


> Not to be Nosey, But when did you last talk to Directv about what the Deposit would be? I know my credit is in the crapper, but they approved me without a deposit. It never hurts to ask again..


 Did they approve you without a valid credit card or checking account number?


----------



## PK6301 (May 16, 2012)

n3vino said:


> Did they approve you without a valid credit card or checking account number?


They checked my SS # and said no deposit was necessary.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

damondlt said:


> Yep, you will need to pay the upfront lease fees on all advanced equipment.
> SD non DVRs Free
> 
> SD DVR $99
> ...


I thought they no longer allowed SYSTEM self installs? Had to be done through them (Or one of their affiliates) and you HAD to have a "professional" install?


----------



## PK6301 (May 16, 2012)

damondlt said:


> Yep, you will need to pay the upfront lease fees on all advanced equipment.
> SD non DVRs Free
> 
> SD DVR $99
> ...


I would never know what equipment I would need to purchase, I went to solid signal and there are at least 4 different Satellite Dishes, and all the assorted stuff I would be lost :lol: Besides I am not technically minded..I leave it to the professionals..:grin:


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

kevinturcotte said:


> I thought they no longer allowed SYSTEM self installs? Had to be done through them (Or one of their affiliates) and you HAD to have a "professional" install?


Nothing stopping you from Going to solid signal and getting your own equipment.
People install their own stuff here all the time.

Directv is just not going to give you equipment to install yourself.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

PK6301 said:


> They checked my SS # and said no deposit was necessary.


 Your credit must not be that bad then. But you also didn't state what your setup is either.


----------



## PK6301 (May 16, 2012)

damondlt said:


> Your credit must not be that bad then. But you also didn't state what your setup is either.


HR23-700 DVR, Internet connected, Slimline Satellite Dish.
We only watch TV in the living room so that is where the set-up is, so I did not need a multi-tv set up.


----------



## MattScahum (Oct 27, 2010)

The $300 quote would mean you most likely called from the website or went through the process online and had either an HD receiver/dvr receiver on the account. If you only order two(2) SD receivers w/ no dvr, then your upfront would be $200. Any advanced equipment automatically adds $100 to the upfront cost. If you don't call on the website number, you also are required to pay $69 for a 3rd SD receiver, $99 for an HD/DVR receiver or $199 for an HD DVR receiver. As mentioned above, you receive a $5/month discount on your bill as long as you keep it current until the orginal start up fee(the cost of receivers is not refunded) is equalled. If you disconnect service or have your bill go into past due status before your full return, you lose those discounts.
I almost never recommend the purchase option to customers because the money you pay upfront + monthly fees is almost always more than you would pay for upfront+monthly+cancellation fee if you leased. The solid signal option may work for you, but it depends on how comfortable you are doing that stuff yourself.


----------

